# Sticky  ///// - No WTB Posts In This Forum - /////



## CMSgt Bo

Please allow me to reiterate one of our most frequently broken rules:







*No* *Wanted to buy* (WTB) here. Please visit our *Wanted To Buy Forum* insteadYou can find our WTB forum here: WTB - Wanted to BuyAll violations will be deleted and repeat offenders will be dealt with appropriately.


----------

